# Rotten mirror!



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Our A class Dethleffs has large cab mirrors made by Mekra. They were a type also commonly used on Hymers and others I believe. (See photo)
Anyhow, at the end of our summer hols to Cornwall, Normans Bay, then Chipping Norton, I noticed on the motorway that the drivers (LH on ours) mirror had dropped. No problem thinks I, must be loose. When I tried to move it, I realised that the whole metal arm was moving.... 8O 
On closer inspection, the mirror arm was rotten! The rot is hidden by a rubber sheath which covers it to take the heating wire and is where the arm attaches to the joint.
I contacted Sharon at Magnum Vehicle Services (Who has previously supplied us with a mirror head) and after some thought and research she has found me a new Mekra item which is now on order. It is apparently slightly different, so I'm praying it will fit without too many problems...
Others with this type of mirror arrangement might want to check out the solidity of their mirrors-as I said, the damage was virtually invisible. The new one is costing £87 inclusive (Gulp!) so I hope it DOES fit....
Will report back..... :wink:


----------

